# We need a fix for the Flex App!



## Pragmatic (Jan 4, 2017)

Will the Flex app restrict aggressive fishing? It should!

There are drivers who park near the warehouse and very aggressively and continuously refresh the offer screen ten times a second all day!

Is this the way Amazon intend flex driver to work?


----------



## jester121 (Sep 6, 2016)

Doesn't seem broken to me... 

You seem to forget that all amazon wants is boxes delivered on time with no hassles. Toughen up, buttercup.


----------



## oicu812 (Aug 29, 2016)

You can park at home and refresh all day too.


----------



## KCinSD24 (Jan 12, 2017)

Its a game at this point. Practice makes perfect and those who put in the time are rewarded.


----------



## Poolepit (May 17, 2016)

There are tons of issues and bugs with the new app update for iPhones and no "aggressive fishing" isn't one of them. They already schedule blocks to noobs and people that haven't worked in the last week or two. What more do you want? It's a dog eat dog world out there.


----------



## KCinSD24 (Jan 12, 2017)

Poolepit said:


> There are tons of issues and bugs with the new app for iPhones and no "aggressive fishing" isn't one of them. They already schedule blocks to noobs and people that haven't worked in the last week or two. What more do you want?


I was given 13 hours of reserved blocks this week after working 40hrs a week the past month. Most I've ever been offered.


----------



## Poolepit (May 17, 2016)

This at Kurtz? I've been doing over 30 hours/week on average since October and have never been offered anything with 126 hours of availability set in calendar.


----------



## Poolepit (May 17, 2016)

My only complaint is if you aren't scheduled for a block or waiting for a route gtfo of the waiting area. Those people are just in the way taking up space and it's hard to tell who's on just for an hour, the whole two or not at all. If you don't have a block gtfo imo.


----------



## KCinSD24 (Jan 12, 2017)

Yup. I had actually dropped my availability down from 24/7 to about 96 hours because school started back up last week. I hadn't received reserved blocks for over a month with 24/7 availability. Just a lucky roll of the dice for me, I'm assuming.


----------



## Poolepit (May 17, 2016)

KCinSD24 said:


> Yup. I had actually dropped my availability down from 24/7 to about 96 hours because school started back up last week. I hadn't received reserved blocks for over a month with 24/7 availability. Just a lucky roll of the dice for me, I'm assuming.


So this isn't the first time you have gotten reserved blocks? Consider yourself lucky.


----------



## flexian (Aug 16, 2016)

Pragmatic said:


> Will the Flex app restrict aggressive fishing? It should!
> 
> There are drivers who park near the warehouse and very aggressively and continuously refresh the offer screen ten times a second all day!
> 
> Is this the way Amazon intend flex driver to work?


they shoudl restrict it......it makes ppl think if they fish all day they can get a block.....like its painting a house or somethng....

but they reroute offers how they want 2

some fish 5 min. some 5 hours -> 5 min. gets more than 5 hours

bc the wh ppl decide u want it 2 much....& also the app servers see u have free time, let u fish in a pond w/no fish....

& then some fish zero and get on schedule 35, 40 hrs a wk

.......xpress ur concerns to wh & u should b fine


----------



## miauber1x831 (May 5, 2016)

flexian said:


> they shoudl restrict it......it makes ppl think if they fish all day they can get a block.....like its painting a house or somethng....
> 
> but they reroute offers how they want 2
> 
> ...


You don't honestly believe this, do you? Pretty ridiculous.


----------



## flexian (Aug 16, 2016)

miauber1x831 said:


> You don't honestly believe this, do you? Pretty ridiculous.


not belief, experience

so u have no prob getting hrs, good!

i have no issue with u.....


----------

